# Where to find organic cotton training bras?



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

The title says it all- where do I find organic cotton training bras? It's time.







:


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

I've had a lot of trouble finding organic cotton undies and bras that are pretty, but my best find has been blue canoe. A lot of their bras would probably make nice training bras and they're super soft organic cotton. A little pricey, but they have good sales sometimes and their clothes hold up well.


----------



## Auntie Sapphire (Nov 12, 2007)

Decent Exposures


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

i love my decent exposures bras, nursing and regular. They would be a perfect training bra, sooooo comfy.


----------



## zenmama108 (Feb 23, 2009)

Decent exposures is great because you can get exact measurment sizes. Blue Canoe has some really simple bras that are very comfy and soft. I think Patagonia also makes one or two organic cotton bras.


----------



## Adele_Mommy (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll chime in with another vote for Decent Exposures. These are the only bras I wear and have been for years now. My dd is 9 and has no need even for a training bra yet, but I have long thought that I would suggest Decent Exposures when she is ready. Right now they sell girls' sizes in 100% organic cotton in cream, white, pink, blue, navy, and black.

Here are their fabric and color charts.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

I just got the Decent Exposures catalog (I ordered it, thanks to this thread!). DD likes the colors available to her, so we're going to order a bra as well as a few pair of underpants.


----------

